# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Confused What is the maximum Medicaid can be billed?

## Optical Options

*What is the maximum Medicaid can be billed?*

*What is the general profit with each pair sold to a patient with medicaid? 						*

----------

